
What do you miss about your country? Food? Cosmetics? - torimo
As Japanese expats abroad, we wanted to find a simpler + more cost effective way to access the products we love.<p>That&#x27;s why we launch Torimo https:&#x2F;&#x2F;torimo.io&#x2F;<p>Torimo matches shoppers searching for locally unavailable products with travelers looking to earn some cash while traveling.<p>Torimo will find you a traveler who is going to the destination where the product can be purchased and can bring it to you for a reasonable price. The traveler on the other hand, can earn commission to cover flights, hotels, and all other expenses while enjoying the trip with less concern about the budget.<p>Please check it out!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;torimo.io&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
In the "Upcoming Trips" page it shows the destination of the trip but it
doesn't show the origin. It's weird because if someone buys something in
Mexico, s/he must give it to me and I'm in Argentina.

If I assume that you are restricting the service to USA, it can be a problem
if the traveler is from the East cost and the requester is in the West cost.

~~~
torimo
Thank you for your comment! At this point, we focus on New York, so all users
including travelers are New York residents and meetups to pick up the
requested items happen in New York. We mention it several places in the
platform, but it has to be more clear. Thank you for your feedback!

~~~
gus_massa
Focusing in a big city initially looks like a good idea.

In the list, there are travels in the past to NY. Does it mean that someone
from abroad went there with a package? Perhaps that line should show the
origin of the traveler.

